

Superconducting Technology Assessment (2005) [pdf] - Ih8registering
https://www.nitrd.gov/pubs/nsa/sta.pdf

======
flatestcat
"A 64-fiber, 4-wavelength, 25-Gbps CWDM System for bi-directional transmission
totaling 100 6.4 Tbps between a superconducting processor at 4 K and high
speed mass memory at 300 K" Probably have a few of those in room 641 <b>B</b>

------
Ih8SF
Interesting that they were investigating this ultra high speed technology in
2005. That means its likely to be a significant part of PRISM, etc.

